# Should I Have To Disclose My Size?



## greentree

Only if they ask.... You do not look that heavy to me! I would not think twice about putting you on any of my horses!

As far as a saddle size... You just have to try them... The punt of padding, height of cantle, angle is seat, etc make them all sit differently.

My


----------



## ChitChatChet

Only of they ask.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I would not disclose anything to anyone that I was not comfortable with. When calling around looking for training, I would tell them my age, my training level, my interests and goals, type of horse, horse's training and nothing more. If they asked, I would be offended and I'd move on to the next facility. They can see all they need to see when you show up to check out the trainer and facility or for the the first lesson. As long as you are riding your own horse, I don't see that it's any of their business. 

What I think of as plus sized is subjective and shouldn't be important, do YOU think you're plus sized? That's the only opinion that matters.


----------



## jaydee

Places that don't have horses that are sized for the larger rider will usually state a max weight on any formal forms they have online or when you arrive and have to fill in a waiver


----------



## tinyliny

you asked if we would consider you plus sized and gave your stats. I would. I am of a similar weight, though I am a lot flabbier , less fit than you, but height and weight in pounds is same. I consider myself plus sized, and I always disclose my weight if I am going to ride an unknown horse. It only seems fair to me. I'd rather they know ahead of time, than me show up , see me and them become worried I"m going to squish their horse before I even get on. most folks are ok with my weight, and if they aren't, I 'd rather it be out in the open. it's not like I can hide my size.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Thanks guys I didn't even know 'plus size' was an issue. I haven't rode in 10 years and I was much smaller then before I had my daughter. I was reading some stuff on the forums and it made me panic a bit as I've never disclosed that I am plus size but I consider myself plus size in clothing so....


----------



## PoptartShop

I would only if they ask as well. As @jaydee said, they usually will post 'max weight'. I don't think you are that 'plus-sized' either for your height.


----------



## Golden Horse

WhimsicalMe said:


> Ok so I've always labeled myself as plus size though I know some have given me flac about me not meeting 'the requirements' to be labeled that


Interesting question, when I managed my major weight loss I quit calling myself plus size when I could shop in normal stores, and in normal ranges, 

As to disclosing your size, then no I probably wouldn't, weight wise you are fine to ride and most places will have horses that can carry you, without having to consider you a 'special case'
Save​


----------



## Emoore

Also, I've never seen any place post a Max weight that was anywhere near 200. It's usually more like 300 or 350.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

Thanks guys, I was kinda in a pickle for a few days over this and I don't think it's really even worth the 'worry' but I wanted to see what you guys thought.

Horses in fair health are able to carry 20% (seems to be the general consensus) of their weight. With that number in mind a 1200 lb horse should be able to carry 240 lb of weight. I really shouldn't be so technical and just listen to my horse.


----------



## Golden Horse

WhimsicalMe said:


> Horses in fair health are able to carry 20% (seems to be the general consensus) of their weight. With that number in mind a 1200 lb horse should be able to carry 240 lb of weight. I really shouldn't be so technical and just listen to my horse.


20% is a guideline, there is no good scientific proof that this is optimum, there are just too many variables.

So yes, stop being technical and listen too your horse


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

WhimsicalMe said:


> Horses in fair health are able to carry 20% (seems to be the general consensus) of their weight.


That 20% thing is a load of BS that people who are into fat shaming love to throw around. It COULD be used as a guideline if your horse was used for cavalry in the Civil War. If the rider was much over 20% then the horse would not have been as able to carry full war kit and supplies for the rider AND go long distances. Today, with only a saddle and a rider, going for an hour long lesson or couple of hour trail ride? PFFFFFT! They are beasts of burden and we seem to be forgetting that. 

I am not saying that any amount of weight on the horse is ok, just that 200 lbs on a good sized horse that is reasonably fit, is not an extreme load to carry. Not saying pull the horse out of the pasture after 4 years and proceed to ride the hide off, either.


----------



## tinyliny

Emoore said:


> Also, I've never seen any place post a Max weight that was anywhere near 200. It's usually more like 300 or 350.



really? I've seen 250 as max in quite a few places. in the UK they will post a much stricter limit, closer to 175 in some barns.
I would find only a few horses that are ok to carry a 300 lb person, let alone a 350 lb one.


----------



## Prairie

Just like everything else to do with horses, rider's weight is an "it depends". For a stocky build mature horse in good condition, 20% is nothing if he's use to carry that amount. For a lighter boned horse, 15% may be too much. 


There are studies on weight bearing affecting the horse and 15% has been found to cause inflammation in some horses. 


In the end, IMO, rider's weight comes down to the skill of the rider---one who is in balance and in synch with the horse will be easier for the horse to carry than the one who is bouncing all over the horse's back and is out of balance. I also think discipline and where you ride can impact how much is too much weight for a horse to carry. I won't consider asking a horse to sail over 5 foot fences carry 30% of his weight, but he should be able to carry that same 30% for an hour on groomed trails.


----------



## Emoore

tinyliny said:


> really? I've seen 250 as max in quite a few places. in the UK they will post a much stricter limit, closer to 175 in some barns.
> I would find only a few horses that are ok to carry a 300 lb person, let alone a 350 lb one.




Well I'm in Texas; everything is bigger.


----------



## gunslinger

Come on now....I'm a 6 foot male and weigh 195....am I plus sized? I mean, really?

Several of the guys I ride with have to be well over 300.....

So, to answer your question, no, you don't need to disclose anything. Go ride and have a good time doing it!


----------



## Yogiwick

Gh has a good point.

I would also consider you plus sized based on BMI. But you are also clearly a fit and balanced rider, which is so much more important.

As far as disclosure, yes, I think it's very important to let them know. Some places do have set limits but even the ones that don't should be aware so as to select the appropriate mount for you. Most men are around there even at a "thin" weight, so many places will have at least a few horses suitable, if not more.

That said, if you are riding your own horses then it's absolutely none of their business whatsoever. Granted I've seen some people riding their own horse that probably should be told off (eg just because the horses withers stick to 16.3 doesn't mean she can carry a very heavy (weight and style) rider over fences when she weighs 1000 lbs tops and has narrow/slender and poor conformation...) but you seem to have a good head about that and as far as a preliminary thing then absolutely not anyways, separate topic there!

So yes, do tell if they don't know you and you are looking to ride, but if you are riding your own horse then no, none of their business.

I will say, you look great, I would never have guessed your weight!


----------



## Yogiwick

Emoore said:


> Well I'm in Texas; everything is bigger.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Hey, I'm 5'2 and 200 pounds (give or take, just like you! It depends on the day) and I ride a 14.2 hand app. I was really scared I'd be too big for him but after riding him a few times I found he can still jog up hills with me easily. My coach and I talked about weight one day after a lesson and she said it really doesn't matter how much a rider weighs, as long as they don't flop their weight around in the saddle. She said even a 100 pound rider can seem "heavier" than a 200+ pound rider if they bounce and slam around on a horses back. 

I wouldn't disclose a thing. If anyone says you're too heavy it isn't the place to be, especially when you have 6'4 250+ pound men riding 14 hand horses in reining competitions with absolute ease. I'll post a photo of Trouble and I!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

This is us bareback- 








And this is us with a saddle( which is a fifteen inch and way too small for me)-








I'd also suggest a sixteen inch saddle for western, and an eighteen for English! Fits my butt well with room to spare.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@WhattaTroublemaker Thanks for sharing! You don't look unbalanced or out of proportion like I'd have imagined a horse at that height with my body size on. It just goes to show that it really is individualized and there shouldn't be a 'rule of thumb' since horses and riders can both carry, distribute and hold weight differently.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Yogiwick Thanks! I think like many of us I'm trying to become more fit but only so that I can get some weight off my knees (which I have a prior horse injury)


----------



## PoptartShop

You look great on that horse!  Looking very comfortable!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker

Reading the replies, I also want to add that it really does depend on the horse. I would feel super uncomfortable on a light boned Arab, but my horse has legs that would put some lighter boned draft horses to shame in terms of circumfrence and bone density. Look at pack mules! Some are small (14 hand range) and pack over 300 pounds in the mountains.


----------



## Chaz80

I don't see anything wrong with your size on your pics....
I also consider myself a "plus size rider" I am roughly 14 stone I ride my daughter's 13.2 welsh!!!(the one in my albums)lindy.
Although I really don't like riding her though as I feel I am to heavy for her.
I prefer riding horses 15hh upwards anyway!! I don't feel safe on ponies haha.
I actually got told at a riding school once I was too big to ride any of their horses!!the cheek of it.
Dont stress about your size horses AND ponies can cope just fine it's us that blow it out of proportion lol !!!


----------



## Rain Shadow

I feel you. After having my weight decently under control injuries have caused it to shoot up due to me being stuck on crutches and boredom eating. I've gone from being 5'6 at 145 to now being close to 180lbs. It sucks. 

My horse is a 15.1 Arabian mare with some nice bone and a short back. We are currently training for endurance and are doing 20 mile training rides and she handles it easily and has never been back sore. 

Kenzie and I. Please excuse my horrible riding, learning english also! Also included is Kenzie carrying my 6'4 210lbs grandfather, when we were testing her out before buying her.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Rain Shadow Thanks for the kind words! I too am wanting to do Endurance but fear the criticism when people see my weight on a horse in an endurance ride...

Here are pics from today.


















This is me on my mare as of today  my first time ever on her.


----------



## Rain Shadow

No one has had any issues with my weight on Kenzie. Endurance is a very chill sport if you stick with those of us who do it for fun. I'm not doing it to win, I just wanna have fun.Now perhaps if you wanted to win Tevis, then your weight might be factor, but I just saw some of the really competitive people arguing over a 1lb difference in stirrups. 

I suggest you join some of the endurance FB pages. North American Endurance Greenbeans is a good one to start. 

You two look great together! you are a nice fit with her. I wouldn't worry at all and she's got some bone to her. I'd worry more if she had toothpicks for legs. 

My friend rides a 17.1 OTTB with toothpicks for legs and a long back and he struggles with her 110lb butt. So again, not the size of the horse, more the build. 

Here I am riding my niece's 14.2 chestnut Foundation bred QH vs the bay QH belonging to my grandparents. He's 16.1 and I honestly think I look better on the walking tank we call Trixie.


----------



## Golden Horse

WhimsicalMe said:


> I too am wanting to do Endurance but fear the criticism when people see my weight on a horse in an endurance ride...


OK, listen up...

The only 'people' you need to be worried about are your horse, and the vet, and everyone else can have their opinions but they should keep them to themselves.

You are not to big for her, you will be fine, just listen to her.

I am definitely what you call a BIG rider, no two ways about it, despite constant battles to change that  I have to listen to my mare, my coach, her vet, her massage therapist. I have been told by all of the 4 judges I have ridden for this year that we are a good match....I tend not to listen to people who literally "don't know me or my horse" Now I will say that over the last little while working on my strength and fitness, and it is really making a difference to my riding, so that would be my tip for you, be as fit as you can, and you will feel better in the saddle

















Save​


----------



## WhimsicalMe

@Golden Horse Thanks you're absolutely right!


----------

